# Liberals Try to Remove Anti-Obama Signs in New Orleans



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

In keeping with thieir appaling hypocrisy, liberals come across speech they don't like, so they do everything in their power to silence that speech.

Liberals Try to Remove Anti-Obama Signs in New Orleans | MRCTV


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

If there is nothing illegal about it than Tough Cookies. I see stuff all the time that I don''t agree with Like an Obama 2012 sticker or Sign but you don't see me tearing down.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Link to the signs:

Anti-Obama sign in Uptown neighborhood draws controversy | wwltv.com New Orleans


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Of course, billboards like this one were just fine and acceptable a few years back.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> Link to the signs:
> 
> Anti-Obama sign in Uptown neighborhood draws controversy | wwltv.com New Orleans


Those are great!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Libs are all for free speech/1st amendment when it is a message they agree with. And what exactly are the retards taking pictures of if they hate it soooo much? Most of those buffoons deserve a good hard fucking bitch slap right across the face, with my ring hand even!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Here's a thought, if she's concerned about public safety how about letting the police arrest those members of the public who are causing the disturbance and endangering public safety and not jump on the police for doing so.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

DOUBLE STANDARD, that is the progressives bread and butter. Whether it is the RKBA or the environment or free speech they live and breathe by the double standard.


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

Wolfman said:


> The same old left-wing mantra, "STIFLE DISSENT!!!"


The right wing does the same damn thing. Remember when protesting or disagreeing with the war made you un-American? Remember when Bush said "We will not tolerate outrageous conspiracy theories?"

Stop being a one sided pawn.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

ImperialGuard said:


> The right wing does the same damn thing.


Give me an example of conservatives vowing to do "whatever is necessary" to remove signs that ridiculed George W. Bush.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

"hypocrite or just a moron"

A mixture of both.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

That is so typical, the neighbors could care less, it is on his property, but some people are "offended". They through the term "racist" around far too easily. You are not racist because you speak out against a bad politician, that would mean that no blacks could say anything about a white politician rrrright?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Somewhere there is a high school debate team missing their token pencilneck. Better get back to school Imperialguard, before you are missed.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

> "He wouldn't do that to [President] Bush, I'm sure. It's just insulting. It's insulting," said C.C. Campbell-Rock. "He's going to have to take them down."


Ugghh, such a disrespect for the First Amendment.

The case law on this issue is very clear--if the city forces removal of the signs, they stand to increase the property owners wealth considerably.


----------

